# Madisound box question



## Voodoo Rufus (Feb 24, 2010)

I was considering using some of the Madisound boxes for my Exodus 2641/LCR/61 projects. One thing that was bothering me with them is the small corner round-over. Has anyone modified the front baffles with a larger round-over and then repainted them?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I haven't, but I might be a little worried how the routing would go when you already have the boxed veneered.

If you're worried about the edge diffraction, you could us these:










Just $2 at Madisound.


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Feb 24, 2010)

The baffles are painted while the sides are veneered. Which is why I was thinking of it.

I suppose another question is, should I worry about edge diffraction?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I think it's worth the effort to minimize the edge diffraction of a speaker -- particularly when you're going to build the box yourself. There is a utility somewhere out there that will tell you how much diffraction you have with a particular box, placement of driver, and size of driver. It's amazing how much different a 1/2" can make.

However, I'd probably NOT modify the boxes from Madisound. I think it kind of defeats the purpose of buy a premade box and even though the baffle is the only part that is painted. Also, to get a roundover that is going to REALLY do the job is going to require eating into the sides as well i believe. 

Again, I'd use that felt ring -- especially if you're going to have some sort of grill in place.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

If you have a router and a saw you can easily build the boxes yourself. Then you use quarter round and pre-veneered wood to build a box you can simply finish. 

I don't get the felt rings?


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Feb 24, 2010)

I've built boxes twice before, but they were both painted. My GR AV-1s came out pretty well, but my FR125s look much better.

Lack of tools is the limiting factor, but I'll get some eventually.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Voodoo Rufus said:


> I've built boxes twice before, but they were both painted. My GR AV-1s came out pretty well, but my FR125s look much better.
> 
> Lack of tools is the limiting factor, but I'll get some eventually.


I think as long as you brace and line well you will have a great speaker. I'd not worry about the roundover


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

lsiberian said:


> I don't get the felt rings?


It's supposed to help with edge diffraction


----------

